# Hawk > rabbit



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Took the hawk out after work today. Been getting more difficult to keep the local mated pair off our backs but they eventually leave us alone. Today was no different. My bird took a nice high perch in a tree. But as usual when other hawks are around he will just hold tight. He was up in a tree on the SE side of a wooded lot. The 2 other hawks where on the north side. So I made my way around the back and soon as I get within about 30 yards of the wild pair they usually leave, after screaming at me with that trademark Red-Tailed hawk call. I am pretty sure they view me and my hawk as a mated pair.

I figure since I am on the back side of the woods I will just start making my way through the middle towards my bird. About half way in I flush a rabbit and it bolts right towards the corner my bird is in. Unsure if he sees it I start giving the game yell "Ho Ho Ho". I can see him leaning forward but he has not committed yet. Not sure if he ever seen the rabbit or not I keep moving that way. Again the rabbit bolts out in front of me towards the hawk. This time as I yell "Ho Ho Ho" again I can see my bird leaning and watching. He is getting pretty smart and since the rabbit is heading towards him through some thick stuff he just waits. The minute that rabbit broke through the woods into the open area he dropped like a brick on it. Caught it only 10 yards from the tree he was in. Was a fairly quick hunt.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice job! :coolgleam

You guys make a really cute mated pair! :lol:


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome keep the posts coming tagz i love reading them.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool insight on how the other hawks look at you and your bird. Thanks and congrats.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

very cool pic to boot


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

awesome... always love your posts


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

You sir need an hd video camera.. does it stay in the house with you?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

outstanding!!


Lets us know what yer chicks look like...lol


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

stndpenguin said:


> You sir need an hd video camera.. does it stay in the house with you?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No i have an 8' x 12' building he is housed in.

I have been looking into getting a GoPro camera.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

I would love to watch a video of that if you get the camera. That is amazing!


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Really love your posts, Tagz. Keep them coming!


----------

